# Desolenator



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Cool new tech

Desolenator has tech for water independence, looks to 2015 (w/ Video)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They have made sea water drinkable for a while. I think they are just making it available to more people. They have done it on submarine's for a while then I believe cruise ships. Good news for once....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Did you read the link?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

James m said:


> They have made sea water drinkable for a while. I think they are just making it available to more people. They have done it on submarine's for a while then I believe cruise ships. Good news for once....


Salt water desalinization has been scaled up to units producing millions of gallons of water per day. The water at Guantanamo Bay has been desalinated sea water since Castro cut off the water in 1961. What looks interesting about this unit is the idea of doing it with solar power only and making it cheap. If salt water can be processed, so would other impure water. Sounds handy if you have a source of dirty water.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

James m said:


> They have made sea water drinkable for a while. I think they are just making it available to more people. They have done it on submarine's for a while then I believe cruise ships. Good news for once....


Even your larger sail boats have the ability to turn sea water to portable water, there is a desal plant near the gold coast due to a drought we had (10 years) to help supplement the water supplies (but they built a plant on the sea with materials that rust when in contact with sea water... Government thinking)

Dubai has a similar system providing water to the people.... Its actually a interesting concept to research, and not hard to do


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure about that idea. Why not dig wells?


The thing about third world countries is when you introduce an artificial support system (water machines, food drops etc) the population grows to outrun it. They seem to be having a lot of children in those conditions. Get them well digging tools and hope the local guerillas don't seize it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Genius!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes yes Mr dubya. There was a case I once heard about where the population was helped with a roto tiller to replace their horses or oxen. Food production spiked. 1 horse power or 1 horse!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Desal plants have been around a long time...

It's a shame that they have taken this long to develop one for private use. Curious how they will get the water to where it needs to go...very long pipe needed?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Desal plants have been around a long time...
> 
> It's a shame that they have taken this long to develop one for private use. Curious how they will get the water to where it needs to go...very long pipe needed?


There are lots of places with water, but not clean water. This will be useful in those locations.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If it works there are places it may help. Worth a try.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't San Diego just spend $2 billion on one?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I built a desalinization plant about 10 years ago. The problem is the cost. This new tech could be a breakthrough if it is cheap enough.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Didn't San Diego just spend $2 billion on one?


San Diego was the one of the first places to have one circa 1960. Their first unit was dismantled and shipped to Guantanamo when Castro shut off the water, then a new unit was built to replace it. There was recent news about a new unit being put in place.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That reference to all-terrain tires makes me wonder how big the thing is and what it takes to move it.


----------



## GutBag (Dec 5, 2014)

It is a neat little unit, 15 quarts a day on sun power would be a great little piortable unit for you and your family if you had coastal plans. I wonder how hard it is to clean. The desalinators boil water to seperate h2o from the elements like brine, salt, calcium, so you get build up in the unit, like super-nasty briny hard water scale. 

Over in Iran they have been converting ocean water to drinking water for years, but dumping the waste in the dead sea which is really really dead now. Saline content is so high that the place would be a hazmat zone here in the USofA. All that waste has to go somewhere, and someday when humans start desalinating on a broad scale we will have a new frontier in hazardous waste problems. What to do with trillions of tons of salt?

cheaper than dirt was selling a handpump that filters salt water. Don't know how long the filter lasts.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

GutBag said:


> What to do with trillions of tons of salt?


Salt Uses & Tips | SaltWorks

What to do indeed...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What I thought of when I read the title:







(Russian Desolator troop from Command and Conquer)


----------



## GutBag (Dec 5, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Salt Uses & Tips | SaltWorks
> 
> What to do indeed...


True, but you know how capitalists are. If it costs more to process the briny desal leftovers then they'll just get it the old way. The environment be dammed. One of the downsides of capitalism; sometimes profit makes us do things that are contrary to our own longterm good.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GutBag said:


> True, but you know how capitalists are. If it costs more to process the briny desal leftovers then they'll just get it the old way. The environment be dammed. One of the downsides of capitalism; sometimes profit makes us do things that are contrary to our own longterm good.


Aye, but capitalism is the only system that relies heavily on the law of supply and demand.
If enough suffering occurs at the expense of the product where people stop buying due to environmental concerns, capitalism is the exact system you want in place to respond.
The process is then re-engineered to meet the demands of the buying public. Yes, to seek more profit, but the consumer decides the path.
Any other system, and the consumer be damned. It will continue unaltered and you'll like it or not get any.


----------



## desolenator (Dec 16, 2014)

Guys!

My name is Will and I work for Desolenator. For a quick introduction on how it works listen to the BBC World Service latest episode of Science in Action. 

If you have any questions how it works or how well it would suit your needs, feel free to ask!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well Hello Will. Good to hear from you.
So, please, explain a little about yourself, why you prep, what do you currently have stocked, what are you lacking, and why you feel the need to prep.


----------



## desolenator (Dec 16, 2014)

Well Deebo, I live in the desert in the Middle East, so prepping is more than wise here....... My main concerns are water and fuel. The only way to safety (in case of conflict) is overland to less dangerous places. So I have a ready plan for both water & fuel supply. Car is 4x4. I have a satellite phone and food concerns are covered.

The next concern would be sustained water supply. That is where Desolenator might come in.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool Info!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Darn you Google...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

desolenator said:


> Well Deebo, I live in the desert in the Middle East, so prepping is more than wise here....... My main concerns are water and fuel. The only way to safety (in case of conflict) is overland to less dangerous places. So I have a ready plan for both water & fuel supply. Car is 4x4. I have a satellite phone and food concerns are covered.
> 
> The next concern would be sustained water supply. That is where Desolenator might come in.


Welcome, if you are so inclined, please feel free to introduce yourself in the intros section of the forum and participate in other discussions.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Darn you Google...


Seriously&#8230; :ambivalence:


----------



## desolenator (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Guys, Thanks for all the points you make. Just a few quick answers about Desolenator:

The unit is portable and completely stand-alone & off-grid. It is driven by only solar energy.
The idea was to take the traditional solar still to the 21st century.

The Desolenator does indeed take any water supply, but shows its true capabilities when the water is saline. When you are stuck in a saline water supply location, this is essential.
We amount of water it produces per day is limited; about 15 liters/ 4 gallons, but it is more then enough for drinking and cooking for a few people.

What really makes the difference fr Desolenator is the price. Units in ocean sailing yachts or disaster relief team cost over $30,000 and require pre-treatment of the water and extensive maintenance. This unit uses boiling as the treatment method, giving you clean, distilled water, without the need for to much fuss.

We will be field testing the first run of 100 units in South India rural village conditions from end of Q2 2015 onwards and that will be the big test.
However, we take pre-orders.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

desolenator said:


> Well Deebo, I live in the desert in the Middle East, so prepping is more than wise here....... My main concerns are water and fuel. The only way to safety (in case of conflict) is overland to less dangerous places. So I have a ready plan for both water & fuel supply. Car is 4x4. I have a satellite phone and food concerns are covered.
> 
> The next concern would be sustained water supply. That is where Desolenator might come in.


Hi I just read an article about the greenbox. It turns urine into potable water and nitrogen and hydrogen which is used to power electronic devices.

the nitrogen can be used as fertalyzer or other nitro chemical uses.

I am looking at pricing or 3d printer plans for the device.

How much is your shipping to postal code p0t2a0 in ontario canada?

This 
Greenbox 
And composter biotoilet methane harvester 
are three tecs on my want list for autarchic systems I myself have been researching for the last 10 years

The other part is presurizing it for hot shower

what temp range does it operate at?

Greenbox: 




now what I need is a device that turns urine and feces into plastic for 3d printing use
and then a way to make plastic harder then metal such as the Polycomposites used in the US military rock frames and how to incorporate fractal design for hardening

the only thing that would trump this is something that turned shit into edible food a second time

Like this in a box
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/japanese-scientists-creates-meat-out-of-feces/

Can ofwhoopaz


----------

